# Angeln in Belgrad - An alle Kenner



## NotEvenANibble (12. April 2017)

Ciao! 

Wir werden im Juni für eine Woche (oder vielleicht länger) in Belgrad urlaub machen. Ich würde gerne ein Tag oder 2 mal mit Angeln verbringen (entweder Donau oder Sava). Wisst ihr welche Voraussetzungen ich dort erfüllen muss und wo ich ein Patent für die Tage kaufen kann?

Gruss

Nibble


----------



## glavoc (13. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Belgrad - An alle Kenner*

Ciao Nibble,
erstmal bin ich kein Kenner. Weder in kroat. Süßwasser & leider erst recht nicht in serbischen Gewässern.
Da sich jedoch keine/r gemeldet hat, hab ich dir die nötige Seite gefunden:
http://www.ribolov.co.rs/pravilnik-...ozvole-za-rekreativni-ribolov-za-2017-godinu/

Die Tageskarte würde dich wohl so ca. 8 Euro/1000 Dinar kosten.
Die mehrtägige etwa das doppelte.
Hier eine Liste mit mögl. Verkaufstellen:
http://www.yellowpages.rs/sr/lovacka-i-ribolovacka-drustva/beograd

lg


----------



## NotEvenANibble (19. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Belgrad - An alle Kenner*



glavoc schrieb:


> ciao nibble,
> erstmal bin ich kein kenner. Weder in kroat. Süßwasser & leider erst recht nicht in serbischen gewässern.
> Da sich jedoch keine/r gemeldet hat, hab ich dir die nötige seite gefunden:
> http://www.ribolov.co.rs/pravilnik-...ozvole-za-rekreativni-ribolov-za-2017-godinu/
> ...




danke dir


----------



## bootszander (19. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Belgrad - An alle Kenner*

Hallo Not...... Den angelschein erkälst du im hafen links, eine kleine unscheinbare hütte. Natürlich gibt es auch ein angelladen in belgrad. Ich war letztes jahr 3 wochen mit meinem boot in belgrad und habe mit dem echolot alles abgesucht. Gute stellen habe ich genug gefunden. Nur keine fische. Und nicht ein mal einen einheimischen konnte ich finden der etwas gefangen hätte. Auch sie standen an den plätzen oder suchten die fahrrinne nach wallern ab. Nix. Die beste stelle ist wohl wo die sava in die donau mündet. Oben an der donau ein plato 1,5m tief an der insel entlang. Und dann kommt die abbruchkannte von der sava in die donau. Sage und schreibe 30m kerzengerde runter. Wir standen jeden abend mit mehreren booten dort und kein einziger biss. 
Auch in der sava an der pferdeinsel soll eine gute zanderstelle sein, soll. Auch hier weder ich noch jemand anderes auch nur einen lilliputt, einfach nix. Die donau habe ich in den 40 j. von ungarn bis nach belgrad befischt und immer gut gefangen egal wo ich war aber belgrad, nein so was habe ich noch nie erlebt.
Gruß Jürgen Trinke im hafen auf dem schiff ein bier und lass die anderen angeln oder höre den anderen anglern zu. Die einheimischen angler haben dort ihren vereinssitz. Petri.


----------



## NotEvenANibble (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Belgrad - An alle Kenner*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo Not...... Den angelschein erkälst du im hafen links, eine kleine unscheinbare hütte. Natürlich gibt es auch ein angelladen in belgrad. Ich war letztes jahr 3 wochen mit meinem boot in belgrad und habe mit dem echolot alles abgesucht. Gute stellen habe ich genug gefunden. Nur keine fische. Und nicht ein mal einen einheimischen konnte ich finden der etwas gefangen hätte. Auch sie standen an den plätzen oder suchten die fahrrinne nach wallern ab. Nix. Die beste stelle ist wohl wo die sava in die donau mündet. Oben an der donau ein plato 1,5m tief an der insel entlang. Und dann kommt die abbruchkannte von der sava in die donau. Sage und schreibe 30m kerzengerde runter. Wir standen jeden abend mit mehreren booten dort und kein einziger biss.
> Auch in der sava an der pferdeinsel soll eine gute zanderstelle sein, soll. Auch hier weder ich noch jemand anderes auch nur einen lilliputt, einfach nix. Die donau habe ich in den 40 j. von ungarn bis nach belgrad befischt und immer gut gefangen egal wo ich war aber belgrad, nein so was habe ich noch nie erlebt.
> Gruß Jürgen Trinke im hafen auf dem schiff ein bier und lass die anderen angeln oder höre den anderen anglern zu. Die einheimischen angler haben dort ihren vereinssitz. Petri.



Hallo Bootszander, 

Danke für dein Input! also soll ich lieber lassen? Ich meine, als Bootsangler hat man ja immer Vorteil als Uferangler, aber wenn ihr schon vom Boot aus nichts gefangen habt, dann würde ich ja nur meine Zeit verschwenden oder?

Gruss

Nibble


----------

